# polystyrene and decorators caulk



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

hi does anyone know if decorators caulk is safe to use to seal gaps around polystyrene as it doesn't say on the tube and i need something that can be painted over, i did buy gripfill from b and q which didn't say on the tube whether you could or couldn't use but have since found out you can't use on polystyrene, i do have aquarium sealant but wont have enough and caulk is much cheaper :blush:
thanks


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

bump 8)


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Most decorators caulk is just acrylic so I don't see why not. The only thing is it is not as flexible as silicone and tends to crack.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Second this, also it doesn't deal too well with extremes of temperature and moisture.

Dave


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stecal said:


> hi does anyone know if decorators caulk is safe to use to seal gaps around polystyrene as it doesn't say on the tube and i need something that can be painted over, i did buy gripfill from b and q which didn't say on the tube whether you could or couldn't use but have since found out you can't use on polystyrene, i do have aquarium sealant but wont have enough and caulk is much cheaper :blush:
> thanks


You can buy pet safe household silicone for cheaper than aquarium stuff. If it's drinking water safe, which it will state on the tube, it's safe for vivs.


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers for the reply's i managed to find a cartridge of aquarium sealant on ebay quite cheap just to be on the safe side 
thanks


----------

